# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مشكلتي في قراءة الكتب فهل من ناصح لي؟

## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أضعف في إتمام الكتاب فكم من كتاب بدأته إلا أجد نفسي  ثقيلة في إتمام الكتاب 
فهل من وصفة سريعة من الإخوان 
حفظكم الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما المانع أن تضع علامة على الموضع الذي توقفت عنده، ثم يمكنك أن تعود إليه مرة أخرى لإكماله.
وكم من كتاب كنت قرأت نصفه أو نحو ذلك، وتركته، ثم عدت لإكماله بعد سنوات.

وبعض العلماء ينصح بعدم البدء في كتاب إلا بعد الانتهاء من الكتاب الذي تقرأ فيه.
وهذا فيه نظر فيما أرى؛ لأن الناس تختلف في ذلك، وطريقتي في القراءة أن أقرأ في عدة كتب معا، قد تصل إلى عشرة أو تزيد.

والكتب أنواع، فمنها ما يمكنك الانتهاء منه في جلسة، ومنه ما يحتاج إلى أسبوع أو نحوه، ومنه ما يحتاج إلى سنوات، وهذا النوع الأخير يصعب العكوف عليه وعدم القراءة في غيره إلا بعد الانتهاء منه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الكريم 
أكثر من قراءة الكتب القصيرة حتى تشعر بحلاوة الإنجاز بعد الانتهاء منها وهكذا حتى تعتاد إتمام الكتب.
ولا غنى لي ولك من مجاهدة النفس على عدم الابتداء بكتاب حتى إتمام الكتاب الذي قبله؛ لأنّ النفس تتطلع دائما لكل ما هو جديد.

----------


## بدرالسعد

بارك الله فيك اخي وزادك همة ...
كلنا كذلك
وربما من فوائد الارتباط بمنهجية  قرائية مع شيخ او طالب علم متمكن مربي
هو عدم الانقطاع والتردد والتشتت في قراءة ورقات من كل كتاب

اقراءة واختصر في ورقات او في هامش كل صفحة عنون
هذا يعينك على الاكمال حيث استفدت مما سبق وتشتاق لما بقي

لا تقرأ اي كتاب
هناك كتب يكفيها الاطلاع على صفحات مثل الكتب المعاصرة 
وهناك كتب لا يكفي قرائتها مرة بل حفظها او تكرار والا لن تستفيد مثل المتون العلمية وشروحها

والله اعلم

----------


## همام العرب

البدء بالمختصرات  ولو كانت رسائل صغيرة ثم الإنتقال لللمتوسطات  ومع الصبر   والتوكل على الله  تصل للمطلوب إن شاء الله

----------


## أسـامة

عندي وسيلة مساعدة فقط...
تجدها هنا... يكون اللجوء إليها عادة عند صعوبة القراءة أو عدم القدرة عليها أو نفور النفس... فجرب هذا.
http://www.alukah.net/AudioBooks/

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جرب هذه الطريقة
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168129

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم :حمدان الجزائري; 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقول :أضعف في إتمام الكتاب فكم من كتاب بدأته إلا أجد نفسي ثقيلة في إتمام الكتاب 
فهل من وصفة سريعة من الإخوان 
حفظكم الله
اقول:سالت شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وغفر له قبل اكثرمن 
خمس عشرة عاما 
عن سؤالك هذا افي بداية طلبي للعلم ؟؟
فقال : هذا علامة الفشل واوصاني باتمام الكتاب الذي اشرع فيه فما انتفعت بمثل نصيحته تلك رحمه الله وغفر له

----------


## الحافظة

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم اذا كنت لا تستطيع اكمال الكتاب فعليك  بهذا الحل حتى لا تنسى ما قراته اذا رجعة لأكماله في المرة التاليه
* اجعل لك كراسة خاصه لكتابة الفوائد من كل كتاب تقرائة وجزئها بحيث يكون لكل كتاب جزء ثم قم بمراجعتها قبل استئناف القرائة*

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم ،ولعل ألخص ما ذكره إخواني في ما يلي :
-التأشير عند كل توقف من قراءة حتى يتسنى الرجوع  لموطن توقفك (مثل ما ذكره شيخنا : أبو مالك
- تقييد الفوائد في كل مطالعة حتى تتكون لك ملكة إتمام الكتاب وهذا يشبه بالتلخيص لأن بالتلخيص سينشط المرأ في إتمام المطالعة وسيسره في نفسه إتمام الكتاب وهذه بشارات طيبة للمؤمن 
-تطبيق هذه الطريقة على الرسائل الصغيرة حتى تتثبت الملكة ثم  تتوسع للكتب المتوسطة وهكذا 
-مراجعة في كل مرة التلخيص الذي سيسهل لك الطريق من دون كلفة بالرجوع إلى الكتاب وقرائته مرة ثانية 
في الحقيقة هذا تنظير جيد لكن  في الميدان هو  المشكل  من جهة التطبيق، وأظن  أن المشكلة مشكلة همم  فمن توكل على الله أعانه  على الخير .
وهذه نصيحة أخي الفاضل أبو مالك كان قد حررها-على الخاص- منذ وقت ليس ببعيد،أراها طيبة في مضمونها  : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
القراءة لا بد أن تكون نابعة من رغبة شديدة لديك في المطالعة والدراسة، وإلا فلن تجدي إلا قليلا، فلا تقرأ إلا إذا كنت راغبا في القراءة، وحاول أن تنوع قراءاتك ولا تقرأ في كتاب واحد، يعني مثلا: لنفرض أنك تقرأ جزءا من القرآن، ثم تقرأ 30 صفحة من صحيح البخاري، ثم تقرأ 20 صفحات من المغني لابن قدامة، ثم تقرأ 40 صفحة من تفسير الطبري، وهكذا، وتوقف خمس دقائق أو عشر دقائق بين كل كتابين لتريح ذهنك وتعطي فرصة للمخ لتثبيت المعلومات.
واختر الكتب التي تميل إليها نفسك، يعني مثلا كتاب كليلة ودمنة كتاب مفيد جدا ورائع وشائق، فيمكنك أن تجعله بجانبك حتى إذا مللت من غيره قرأت فيه، وكذلك دواوين الشعر المحببة إلى نفسك، وكذلك كتب الأدب ولا بأس كذلك بقراءة القصص المفيدة، ولا سيما الحقيقية، فإنها مفيدة.
وكذلك يمكنك أن تقرأ في الكتب التي تحفز على القراءة مثل كتاب المشوق إلى القراءة، وكتاب صفحات من صبر العلماء، وكتاب علو الهمة، وغير ذلك.
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.-إنتهى كلامه-

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

عليك بالدعاء..

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> اخي الكريم :حمدان الجزائري; 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تقول :أضعف في إتمام الكتاب فكم من كتاب بدأته إلا أجد نفسي ثقيلة في إتمام الكتاب 
> فهل من وصفة سريعة من الإخوان 
> حفظكم الله
> اقول:سالت شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وغفر له قبل اكثرمن 
> خمس عشرة عاما 
> عن سؤالك هذا افي بداية طلبي للعلم ؟؟
> ...


حفظك الله أخي  على هذا النقل الطيب ،ورحم الله  شيخنا رحمة واسعة

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> عليك بالدعاء..


أحسنت لاشك أن العلم الشرعي أجل العبادات  ولابد من عون من الله  وهذا يلتمس في قوله جل وعلا :"إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين " ،وقراءة الكتب  وسيلة للعلم ،فنسأل الله العون لنا ولكم

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

أنـصـحك أخي في الله بـمحـاضرة للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله تحت عنوان " المنهجيّة في قراءة الكتب و جرد المطوّلات " ...  للتَّـحميـل هنـا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أخي حمدان : لعلّ هذا يرجع إلى أنّ اختياراتنا لما نقرؤه (عشوائية) وليست (منهجية) ولهذا فجلّ ما نحصّله معلومات سريعة تنتهي صلاحيتها بانتهاء الحاجة إليها فلا بدّ من مراعاة هذا البعد عند وصف العلاج الأنفع أو اختيار الوسيلة الأنجع وشكرا لإثارتك الموضوع ..

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

من المهم تخصيص وقت محدد للقراءة في كل كتاب
بحيث تفرّغ نفسك في هذا الوقت فلا ترتبط فيه بأي ارتباط
وتلزم نفسك بالجلوس في مكان هاديء
وكما قُلتَ المسألة مسألة همم
والله المستعان

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> أخي حمدان : لعلّ هذا يرجع إلى أنّ اختياراتنا لما نقرؤه (عشوائية) وليست (منهجية) ولهذا فجلّ ما نحصّله معلومات سريعة تنتهي صلاحيتها بانتهاء الحاجة إليها فلا بدّ من مراعاة هذا البعد عند وصف العلاج الأنفع أو اختيار الوسيلة الأنجع وشكرا لإثارتك الموضوع ..


أخي العاصمي أهلا بك ،نعم بحكم أن المسلم لا يلتزم بمنهجية في فن من الفنون بسبب  تلهفه لكتاب ما يعرض عليك خلال قراءاتك فيختل البرنامد ويصبح المسلم مشوشا في قراءاته ،وما يزيد الطين بلة قلة إستعاب  ما قرأته ،حتى قال أحدهم أقرأ الكتاب ثلاث مرات أفضل لي من قراءة ثلاث كتب .
حفظك الله

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> أنـصـحك أخي في الله بـمحـاضرة للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله تحت عنوان " المنهجيّة في قراءة الكتب و جرد المطوّلات " ... للتَّـحميـل هنـا


جاري تنزيل المحاضرة ،حفظك الله

----------


## سعود بن صالح

مما يشجع على إتمام الكتاب والشوق لإتمامه تحديث من تخالطهم بما قرأت وفيه أيضا تثبيت لما قرأت

بارك الله لك في وقتك

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

اقرا كتاب مه طال علم اخر و اجردوا الفوائد التى توجد فى كتب

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> وطريقتي في القراءة أن أقرأ في عدة كتب معا، قد تصل إلى عشرة أو تزيد.


 
هل هذا فى جرد المطولات وكتب القراءة العامة أم فى الكتب المنهجية التأصيلية ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل هذا فى جرد المطولات وكتب القراءة العامة أم فى الكتب المنهجية التأصيلية ؟


في كليهما، وحتى في حفظ المتون.

----------

